# work wife



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,


Sto cercando una traduzione decente per "work wife".

A man asks his colleague whether it would be a good idea to get a dog.
She says: "What am I, your wife?"
The man replies: "My work wife."

Vi viene in mente qualcosa?
A me no.

Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## w120barby

Secondo me intende dire che questa donna è una cara collega che lo affianca nel lavoro da così tanto tempo... quasi come una moglie!


----------



## danalto

w120barby said:


> Secondo me intende dire che questa donna è una cara collega che lo affianca nel lavoro da così tanto tempo... quasi come una moglie!


Sono d'accordo.
_(ciao, raffuzza )_


----------



## raffavita

Sì, più o meno. Vuol dire anche che è una rompiscatole come una vera moglie.
Fa le veci della moglie sul lavoro. 
Il problema è come renderlo.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Non mi soddisfa per niente, ma magari suscita qualche risposta migliore: 

- cosa sono, tua moglie?
- per fortuna solo al lavoro

non è che puoi ampliare il contesto?


----------



## raffavita

E' solo uno scambio di battute fra due colleghi. Il contesto è che lui le chiede se pensa sia una buona idea prendersi un cane. Lei risponde come ho scritto. 
E lui le dice "a work wife."

Lei lo rimprovera spesso, come una moglie vera.


----------



## MStraf

"Work wife", e il suo corrispondente neutro "work spouse", e' un termine coniato abbastanza recentemente, in voga nelle nazioni dove la gente ormai passa piu' tempo al lavoro che in casa  e quindi si finisce che i colleghi di lavoro ci conoscono meglio dei propri sposi...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_spouse
In genere *non *ha una connotazione sessuale, anzi e' facile che possa essere anche una persona dello stesso sesso. E' un (debole) corrispondente dell'italiano "l'amico/a del cuore", ma non credo ne esista una traduzione, anzi non so se nemmeno esista qualcosa di simile in Italia, dove in genere si lavora, quando si lavora, dalle 9 alle 5 (e in genere si e' gia' in fila per timbrare il cartellino alle 4 e mezza...  )


----------



## You little ripper!

Coniuge d'ufficio, perhaps? Or moglie d'ufficio.


----------



## raffavita

Hi!!
Maybe "coniuge d'ufficio", even if it's new to me.

Or simply "solo sul lavoro" as suggested by ElFrikino.


----------



## danalto

raffavita said:


> Hi!!
> Maybe "coniuge d'ufficio", even if it's new to me.
> 
> Or simply "solo sul lavoro" as suggested by ElFrikino.



Sai che non mi piace, "coniuge d'ufficio"?
L'unica è la proposta di ElFrikino, anche secondo me.


----------



## raffavita

"Solo sul lavoro" potrebbe anche andare.
O anche, cambiando proprio tutto: "a volte lo sembri", perché poi le dice appunto che lei lo critica sempre come una vera moglie.
Che ne pensate?
Grazie ragazzi e ragazze.


----------



## susie4uni

Forse "moglie in ufficio" o "coniuge lavorativo" o "coniuge sul lavoro" ma non esistono qeuste espressioni! sarebbero neologismi. 
Oppure solo per questo contesto: "come se tu lo fossi" o "solo in ufficio"
(bella sfida..)


----------



## danalto

raffavita said:


> "Solo sul lavoro" potrebbe anche andare.
> O anche, cambiando proprio tutto: "a volte lo sembri", perché poi le dice appunto che lei lo critica sempre come una vera moglie.
> Che ne pensate?
> Grazie ragazzi e ragazze.



O *solo in ufficio*. Mi fermerei lì.


----------



## raffavita

danalto said:


> O *solo in ufficio*. Mi fermerei lì.



Ma si capisce secondo voi?

Noi non abbiamo questa battuta nel nostro archivio umoristico.


----------



## Einstein

Questo "solo" mi sembra limitativo, che voglia specificare assolutamente non fuori del lavoro. Invece a me sembra che si dica in modo positivo: "Non sei mia moglie, ma visto che lei non c'è mi rivolgo a te". Per questo forse *susie4uni* ha ragione: "come se tu lo fossi". O per essere più concisi: "sul lavoro lo sei" o "sul lavoro sì".


----------



## raffavita

Einstein said:


> Questo "solo" mi sembra limitativo, che voglia specificare assolutamente non fuori del lavoro. Invece a me sembra che si dica in modo positivo: "Non sei mia moglie, ma visto che lei non c'è mi rivolgo a te". Per questo forse *susie4uni* ha ragione: "come se tu lo fossi". O per essere più concisi: "sul lavoro lo sei" o "sul lavoro sì".



Ciao Einstein!!


Infatti. Per questo avevo pensato a qualcosa come "però a volte lo sembri", nel senso che sei così rompiscatole...

Anche se si perde la sfumatura del lavoro ( noi non abbiamo un'espressione come "work wife"), mi sembra che il focus resti quello. Ma può anche darsi che mi stia illudendo.


----------



## byrne

I may be way out here but I'll have a go... how something like facente funzione???
laugh all you will!


----------



## danalto

byrne said:


> I may be way out here but I'll have a go... how something like facente funzione???
> laugh all you will!



I like it!


----------



## MStraf

raffavita said:


> Per questo avevo pensato a qualcosa come "però a volte lo sembri", nel senso che sei così rompiscatole...


No raffa, non e' quello lo "spirito" del/della "work spose". Come ho gia' descritto, la "work spose" e' una cara amicizia che si sviluppa passando tanto tempo assieme al posto di lavoro, per cui si finisce con il conoscersi bene coem se si fosse sposati. E quindi normale chiedere a tale persona consigli/favori che in genere sonp prerogativa solo del/della consorte. Quindi un/una "work spose" non deve assolutamente essere un/una rompiscatole, non e' quello che uno cerca in una amicizia stretta. Ed e' una amicizia anche che non richiede nulla in cambio, anche a livello sessuale, insomma e' come se fosse un matrimonio "with no strings attached", come si dice qui. E se uno e' stanco del/dellla propria consorte perche' e' rompiscatole o perche' vuole un altro rapporto sessuale, non cerca certo una "work spose", bensi' un/una amante 

In soldoni (se si usa ancora questa espressione), direi che sia difficilissimo da tradurre in italiano. "E' come se lo fossi", io userei, anche se non rende perfettamente l'idea che invece sarebbe _"e' vero, ma mi conosci ormai anche meglio di mia moglie (e quindi puoi darmi consigli)"_


----------



## susie4uni

Forse "mia moglie per l'ufficio"? "moglie da ufficio"?

Nel caso specifico 
Lei: "Cosa sono, tua moglie?" 
Lui: "La mia metà/partner/compagna/socia in ufficio"


----------



## raffavita

MStraf said:


> Quindi un/una "work spose" non deve assolutamente essere un/una rompiscatole, non e' quello che uno cerca in una amicizia stretta. Ed e' una amicizia anche che non richiede nulla in cambio, anche a livello sessuale, insomma e' come se fosse un matrimonio "with no strings attached", come si dice qui. E se uno e' stanco del/dellla propria consorte perche' e' rompiscatole o perche' vuole un altro rapporto sessuale, non cerca certo una "work spose", bensi' un/una amante



Ciao 
Il problema è che lei lo è.  Lo dice poco dopo.

Mi giudichi, disapprovi quello che faccio, ecc.
In altre parole, a quello vuole arrivare.
Forse non è esattamente la sfumatura di "work wife", ma reggerebbe la battuta successiva. 
Ho pensato :Sì, in orario di ufficio."


----------



## MStraf

Capito.
Beh, it makes sense perche' giustifica la battuta, lui risponde quindi "work wife" in modo ironico, in quanto di fatto non lo e' (ma magati a lui piacerebbe)

In questo caso, tra tutti i suggerimenti proprosti  quello che preferisco, e che mantiene una parte di ironia, e' "per fortuna solo al lavoro" (anche se cambierei completamente la risposta dicendo "ne ho gia' una e mi basta"  )


----------



## raffavita

MStraf said:


> Capito.
> Beh, it makes sense perche' giustifica la battuta, lui risponde quindi "work wife" in modo ironico, in quanto di fatto non lo e' (ma magati a lui piacerebbe)
> 
> In questo caso, tra tutti i suggerimenti proprosti  quello che preferisco, e che mantiene una parte di ironia, e' "per fortuna solo al lavoro" (anche se cambierei completamente la risposta dicendo "ne ho gia' una e mi basta"  )



Peccato che non ce l'ha.

Come diceva Einstein, non vuole essere del tutto negativa come affermazione. E sì, hai ragione, gli piacerebbe eccome.  Perciò forse non direi "per fortuna, solo al lavoro."
Acciderbolina quant'è complicata questa battuta, ragazzi miei. O forse sono io che non ci sto più tanto con la capoccia.


----------



## Blackman

Non è complicata, soltanto non esiste un termine immediato come quello inglese.

potresti dire " _la mia moglie da ufficio ". _

_Chiedo scusa nel caso fosse già stato detto._


----------



## MStraf

Un po' difficile aitarti se non sappiamo tutta la storia dei personaggi 
Se lui non e' sposato e ha interessi sulla collega, ecco una altra alternativa (libera traduzione) Secondo me devi lasciare perdere "work wife", in quanto sembra che non sia traducibile in italiano (come sospettavo)

_Sono forse tua moglie?
Purtroppo no..._


----------



## Curandera

_'La mia donna sul lavoro'._


----------



## Blackman

E' una battuta e la traduzione dovrebbe avere la stessa immediatezza.

"mi hai preso per tua moglie?
si, moglie da ufficio."


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Ne azzardo un'altra, con un doppio senso che in realtà non c'entra:

- cosa sono, tua moglie?
- moglie d'ufficio

Che un po' tirata potrebbe essere: d'ufficio perchè WORK wife, e d'ufficio perchè nel contesto dell'ufficio fa le veci della moglie, tant'è che lui le chiede a proposito del cane. Però non so...


----------



## raffavita

Dunque.

Non posso lasciarla in originale. Molta gente non lo capirebbe.
Noi diremmo "moglie da ufficio"? Non so, sono sempre più convinta che serva una perifrasi.

Sono comunque colleghi. Collaborano a vari casi.
Il contesto essenziale è questo. Il resto in realtà non incide molto sulla battuta.

Mammaaaa!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Scusate, ritiro la proposta: mi ero perso la seconda pagina della discussione -.-


----------



## raffavita

ElFrikiChino said:


> Scusate, ritiro la proposta: mi ero perso la seconda pagina della discussione -.-



Grazie invece per l'aiuto. Sto ancora rimuginando.


----------



## MStraf

Another suggestion:

_Sono forse tua moglie?
Mi conosci abbastanza da esserlo_


----------



## raffavita

Anche!!

Grazie mille ragazzi!!!!
Siete grandi!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Per pura curiosità, come l'hai tradotto alla fine?


----------



## raffavita

Ancora l'ho lasciato in sospeso.
O "sono forse tua moglie?"

"Magari lo fossi".

O anche "Solo in orario di ufficio."


----------



## italian_empress

Ciao!

Mi piace molta la lingua italiana! Io parlo un poco d'Italiano.
"work wife" ---> meglio di lavoro?

I do not know how well you will be able to understand my Italian because I find it difficult to learn and I am not good at writing it. I understand the language more easily when I read it or hear it. I hope that translation helps.


----------



## panzona

Ciao, pensavo che il problema fosse "risolto", ma ho visto che è ancora aperto...
Avevo pensato (senza postarlo, per il motivo detto sopra) a una soluzione simile alla tua:

"Ma chi sono, tua moglie?"

"Dalle 9 alle 5 _(cliché per orario d'ufficio, ovviamente)_, sì"


Forse non ti serve a nulla, forse sì...


----------



## raffavita

italian_empress said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Mi piace molto la lingua italiana! Io parlo un poco d'Italiano.
> "work wife" ---> meglio  Moglie di lavoro?
> 
> I do not know how well you will be able to understand my Italian because I find it difficult to learn and I am not good at writing it. I understand the language more easily when I read it or hear it. I hope that translation helps.



Parli già molto bene 

Grazie a tutti!! Ciao, Panzona.  Ciao tutti!


----------



## london calling

I've read all the posts and I think we all agree that a "work wife" is a substitute (una sostituta, una supplente). 

I must say I like byrne's suggestion: _moglie funzioni facente_. And along those lines, how does "moglie ad interim" sound to your native ears?


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> I've read all the posts and I think we all agree that a "work wife" is a substitute (una sostituta, una supplente).
> 
> I must say I like byrne's suggestion: _moglie funzioni facente_. And along those lines, how does "moglie ad interim" sound to your native ears?


 
Nice shot!

"_facente funzioni_ in ufficio" sounds perfect to me.


----------



## raffavita

london calling said:


> I've read all the posts and I think we all agree that a "work wife" is a substitute (una sostituta, una supplente).
> 
> I must say I like byrne's suggestion: _moglie funzioni facente_. And along those lines, how does "moglie ad interim" sound to your native ears?




Hi London. 
I've never heard of "funzioni facente." Maybe "facente funzione", or "che fa le veci".

"Moglie ad interim" sounds very highbrow to me. It sounds good, though.

The standard is very colloquial here, so I have to stay as flat as possibile. Very conversational.


----------



## london calling

Sorry people, yes, _facente funzioni/e_, of course. Pardon!


----------



## raffavita

london calling said:


> Sorry people, yes, _facente funzioni/e_, of course. Pardon!



 Thank you, London!!


----------



## Blackman

raffavita said:


> Hi London.
> I've never heard of "funzioni facente." Maybe "facente funzione", or "che fa le veci".
> 
> "Moglie ad interim" sounds very highbrow to me. It sounds good, though.
> 
> The standard is very colloquial here, so I have to stay as flat as possibile. Very conversational.


 
Funzioni facente non è corretto. Però potrebbe essere utilizzato proprio per dare il senso di una battuta, come un comco che storpia apposta un modo dire per creare ilarità....


----------

